

4 Online Business ideas that don’t need any funding - imaibou
http://www.elegant-tec.com/online-business/4-online-business-ideas-that-dont-need-any-funding/

======
akshat_h
They don't require funding agreed, but I would be more interested in
evaluating my time at say even minimum wage or some dollar amount, and then
evaluating the roi of these ideas vs some other idea where I invest time as
well as money. Not everyone can fund, but for people who can, it would be
interesting to see which has higher revenue potential.

------
imaibou
you're right, I never thought about it actually, funding is always helpful I
guess, on can use money for ads and marketing expenses which can accelerate
the growth process. But sometimes the availability of funding leads to
uncontrolled spending and waste.

